# Please pray I can convince my hubby on this one...



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I know with health issues ( both hubby and I ) at this time, getting another pooch isn't the 'ideal' thing to do. However, I saw this little guy on petfinder and my heart took a leap! He is a special needs pooch and is in a doggie wheelchair like my Missy was... soooooo I have experience with this and many wouldn't. I know this is also why this little guy has touched me so. 
I plan to call and get more info ( I haven't yet as I wanted to just feel hubby out first). I know his 'arguements' are valid in many ways... but yet this one seems to be an 'exception' that has just been eating at me... I can't get him off my mind. 
Please pray and if it's meant to be I know the prayers will take care of it. 
here's Barney...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13470460


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 25 2009, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809642


> Though I know with health issues ( both hubby and I ) at this time, getting another pooch isn't the 'ideal' thing to do. However, I saw this little guy on petfinder and my heart took a leap! He is a special needs pooch and is in a doggie wheelchair like my Missy was... soooooo I have experience with this and many wouldn't. I know this is also why this little guy has touched me so.
> I plan to call and get more info ( I haven't yet as I wanted to just feel hubby out first). I know his 'arguements' are valid in many ways... but yet this one seems to be an 'exception' that has just been eating at me... I can't get him off my mind.
> Please pray and if it's meant to be I know the prayers will take care of it.
> here's Barney...
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13470460[/B]



Terry,

We are sending many prayers ... for Barney, for his family who obviously loves him, for you, and for what is meant to be.

MaryH


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

One of the biggest concerns he has is the 'what-if' I had to have surgery on my shoulder ( therapy hasn't done the job we had hoped for) , so granted a valid concern. I will be having further tests to find if that is in the cards or not. If it is the only answer... I really hope I can deal with it as-is for at least a year and half down the road... (being self-employed.. surgery would really put me out of business for all intent and purpose.) I'd like to wait till my planned retirement. Sooo, to my thinking that would give me plenty of time to get Barney settled in and make arrangements for someone to help hubby with him and the other twirps should I go the surgical root. 

also he feels we'd not be able to go anywhere.. again valid concern. Getting someone for my present two is one thing... a special needs would likely be more of a 'challenge'... however I think I could work that out with one of the gals from vets office... I will be looing into that as well.

sooo many things to consider and i'll ne working on finding answers to before leaping into anything.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, Terry, I sure hope it works out. You are so wonderful to want to help this little guy. He would be very lucky to join your loving home.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 25 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809668


> One of the biggest concerns he has is the 'what-if' I had to have surgery on my shoulder ( therapy hasn't done the job we had hoped for) , so granted a valid concern. I will be having further tests to find if that is in the cards or not. If it is the only answer... I really hope I can deal with it as-is for at least a year and half down the road... (being self-employed.. surgery would really put me out of business for all intent and purpose.) I'd like to wait till my planned retirement. Sooo, to my thinking that would give me plenty of time to get Barney settled in and make arrangements for someone to help hubby with him and the other twirps should I go the surgical root.
> 
> also he feels we'd not be able to go anywhere.. again valid concern. Getting someone for my present two is one thing... a special needs would likely be more of a 'challenge'... however I think I could work that out with one of the gals from vets office... I will be looing into that as well.
> 
> sooo many things to consider and i'll ne working on finding answers to before leaping into anything.[/B]


I hurt my shoulder (tore my rotator cuff) over a year and a half ago. I went to physical therapy and it didn't help at all. The
doctor suggested surgery... but I talked to a lot of people and they said to wait it out and see. They said
that the surgery is not always successful and sometimes makes the shoulder worse. Now... after over a year and
a half... I can honestly say that my shoulder feels 75-80 % better and I can definitely live with it. I still can't lift my
arm all the way over my head... but I have enough of a range of motion that I can deal with it. I also have very little
pain and some days none at all. I don't know what's wrong with your shoulder or how long it's been injured
.. but shoulders are tricky things.

Good luck with your shoulder and your decision about the pup... he looks
adorable and you seem to be the perfect fit for him... I'll keep you in my thoughts.

Debbie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope this works out for you and for Barney. Bless your hearts for thinking of him.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have always felt that if it was meant to be then it will happen. I know you are trying to put all this into perspective, but how would your other furbabies feel about this new addition? Will this take away time from them and will you have that extra time to deal with another that has special needs. I know that you have dealt with this before, so you know what it entails. I am sure you are trying to make this decision with your heart, but you also have to consider the facts. Are you willing to take this on at this time? If you can say a definate yes to this then I would say that you have already made up your mind. Either way you go I want to say you are such a special person to even want to take this on and there aren't many people that as you said know how to cope and deal with this. Things like this happen for a reason so if it is meant to be you will know what to do.

Lucy

P.S. I want to add that Barney is adorable and deserves to have only the best and hope he finds his forever home. If you end up being his forever mommy then he will be a very lucky little guy and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think if Barney is meant to join your family, it will work out.

I think your husband raises some legitimate concerns. Having a special needs dog makes it very, very difficult to get away. When you retire in a few years, did the two of you plan to travel much?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I don't know the right answer Terry but I think you are wonderful to be looking at this little guy.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, what a little doll he is! I will be sending positive thoughts your way for everything to work out for the best, and for Barney to find his perfect forever home. I know for sure that the little guy would be so lucky to land in your family! Please keep us updated! :yes:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It is a lot to think about. If you had him, it would work out. How much traveling do you do? Will you be doing more as you retire? RV or hotels? Bless your heart for considering Barney. He needs a special person.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Terry, this little guy tugged at my heart! I think it would be great fo you, especially because of your experience with Missy. But, you do have to see what hubby says. I hope it works out, regardless.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

rayer: rayer: Terry. That little guy is adorable and does pull at your heart. Sending wishes for the right decision. Whatever that is...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have contacted them for more information but there is a special adoption event this week-end so it might take some time before I hear anything back. I listed a bunch of questions about him.

Though my heart wants to go grab him I do have to use my head for his sake as well as mine. I was reminded of my age!... and he is young at 3 and 1/2 years... so even 10 years from now I'd be pushing 74... and hubby will be near 80!! eee gad! ... something I forget! So it's not likely going to come to pass but I just had to find out more about him and certainly want to know what his fate will be if a home isn't found. THAT could well have an influence on any decisions.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Umm that's not old! I think 74 is quite youthful yet!  However ... you must follow your heart.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck. Barney is the cutest thing. :wub: I hope it all works out for the best!


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

I have seen in my own life that if it is meant to be, God will make everything fall in to place perfectly. If you feel this much passion about this sweet baby God will make it happen. God did that with my Doc...it seemed like it would be impossible for me to get him at this time...but little by little EVERY single thing just worked out (and there were a lot of roadblocks). I prayed day and night for signs and help with the right decision. My strong feelings plus all the right things happening at the right time allowed me the peace to know that it was my sign to get him. It was and is perfect... :wub: 
I will pray for your decision, but it sounds like you would be a great family for him. Plus we never know what will happen in the future. God does and he will lead you in the right direction with a sence of peace...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone better to give Barney the home he deserves. What a little darling he is. :wub: I hope it all works out and Barney can join your family, but at the same time you are smart to this this decision through. What is meant to be will most certainly happen. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You're a spring chicken yet. My oldest relative lived to be 108 or was it 106 ?? Good luck with your decision. You'll know if it is the right choice.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jul 26 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810147


> Umm that's not old! I think 74 is quite youthful yet!  However ... you must follow your heart.[/B]


Absolutely agree!

When I got my rescue a few months ago...nobody wanted him b/c he had severe anxiety issues--to the point of having developed nervous tics. I was instantly drawn to him because I helped Ollie through anxiety issues (not nearly as severe). In my eyes YoYo was the PERFECT pup for me! YoYo is a new boy these days! If it's meant to be it will happen! 

My husband also brought up the "what about when we travel"...my response was--seriously, how much do we REALLY travel?? We never go anywhere, lol. I don't know your retirement plans--maybe you guys are planning on jet-setting. 

Let us know!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I haven't gotten any word back on my inquiry yet . 

I'm still having the battle between my heart and my head, so feel if it's meant to be it will be. I just want to be sure he'll be Ok and finds a good home.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this post and I think it is wonderful that you are thinking about adopting him...he is so cute.

Have you heard back from them yet?


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

I think 74 is the new 62, myself.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Having a special needs baby will help keep you young, too!! My neighbor is 91 1/2 years young. She had eye surgery Tuesday because she wants me to help her refinish an antique dresser of hers and she couldn't see well enough to do it! My aunt (Shhhh, don't tell anyone...she looks 40 but is almost 91! Oh, and NO cosmetic help whatsoever....just staying active!) still plays 18 holes of golf 3 times a week and oil paints, does charcoals, etc. So, please, 74? That's young to some people!!! (I have to admit, some days *I * feel old around them...... :brownbag:....... there are days when I think they can run circles around me!) 

I agree, if it is meant to be, it will happen!!! Bless you for wanting to care for this special baby!!!!


----------

